# Recommendations?



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m completely new to pet birds. I know that I would like a couple of budgies as companion house pets because they’re so small and don’t require 10+ hours out of the cage, although I appreciate that as much time as is possible is certainly beneficial. What I would like more than anything, though is a large pet bird! Me dream is to be able to take one of my pets outside for a longer duration of time. I would let it out of the cage all of the time that I was home, buy either a flight suit or a harness and spend months training for free flight if necessary, although I understand the risks. Birds such as cockoteil and Senegal’s just don’t seem to be the right fit for me. I would absolutely love to have an African Grey or Cockotoo, although as far as is my understanding they aren’t very beginner friendly most of the time. My question is, are there any similarly sized birds that are better for beginners? I can provide around 5 x 3 1/2 feet of space for a cage with essentially any height. Willing to work hard for a bond but don’t want to become out of my depth.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

All I know is that SparrowHawks are vicious and as such are rubbish pets 

Sorry .. can't really help , just thought I'd bump the thread until someone comes along .

I rescued a SparrowHawk a few years ago and the Hawk society told me to put a thawed day old chick in with it each day until the guy could collect a few days later .

He didn't mention that they were vicious and move faster than Cyril Smith at a free buffet '


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> I’m completely new to pet birds. I know that I would like a couple of budgies as companion house pets because they’re so small and don’t require 10+ hours out of the cage, although I appreciate that as much time as is possible is certainly beneficial. What I would like more than anything, though is a large pet bird! Me dream is to be able to take one of my pets outside for a longer duration of time. I would let it out of the cage all of the time that I was home, buy either a flight suit or a harness and spend months training for free flight if necessary, although I understand the risks. Birds such as cockoteil and Senegal’s just don’t seem to be the right fit for me. I would absolutely love to have an African Grey or Cockotoo, although as far as is my understanding they aren’t very beginner friendly most of the time. My question is, are there any similarly sized birds that are better for beginners? I can provide around 5 x 3 1/2 feet of space for a cage with essentially any height. Willing to work hard for a bond but don’t want to become out of my depth.




I have a Senegal parrot called Pandora. She's absolutely phenomenonal. Wouldn't be without her even though she does drive me crazy at times.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Zincubus said:


> All I know is that SparrowHawks are vicious and as such are rubbish pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thank you I will make sure to avoid them x


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Isabel463 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m completely new to pet birds. I know that I would like a couple of budgies as companion house pets because they’re so small and don’t require 10+ hours out of the cage, although I appreciate that as much time as is possible is certainly beneficial. What I would like more than anything, though is a large pet bird! Me dream is to be able to take one of my pets outside for a longer duration of time. I would let it out of the cage all of the time that I was home, buy either a flight suit or a harness and spend months training for free flight if necessary, although I understand the risks. Birds such as cockoteil and Senegal’s just don’t seem to be the right fit for me. I would absolutely love to have an African Grey or Cockotoo, although as far as is my understanding they aren’t very beginner friendly most of the time. My question is, are there any similarly sized birds that are better for beginners? I can provide around 5 x 3 1/2 feet of space for a cage with essentially any height. Willing to work hard for a bond but don’t want to become out of my depth.
> ...


Thank you. I have certainly looked into them and they were at the top of my list for a small-medium sized parrot but for me I think that they are just a little hit too small, although I do certainly consider it an option!


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

The best 2 that I have come up with are: 

1. Double yellow headed Amazon’s 
2. Amazon blue front 

I have heard though that Amazon’s can be rather stroppy and a little aggressive, although not as much as a cockatoo.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> Thank you. I have certainly looked into them and they were at the top of my list for a small-medium sized parrot but for me I think that they are just a little hit too small, although I do certainly consider it an option!


They're small birds with a MASSIVE personality. They're like a terrier. Being small means they really do get to have a good fly around a big room.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Isabel463 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I have certainly looked into them and they were at the top of my list for a small-medium sized parrot but for me I think that they are just a little hit too small, although I do certainly consider it an option!
> ...


I know! That’s what’s really drawing me to them!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> I know! That’s what’s really drawing me to them!


Pandora and Typhon. 

https://youtu.be/pDmANaMtGBk


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Isabel463 said:
> 
> 
> > I know! That’s what’s really drawing me to them!
> ...


Aww! I love a bit of attitude and spark in an animal 😊

This is my list:
1. Double Tellow Headed Amazon
2. Senegel 

I have heard great things about both! As far as I am aware the Amazon is bigger, although I’m sure also more difficult to care for


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Isabel463 said:


> The best 2 that I have come up with are:
> 
> 1. Double yellow headed Amazon’s
> 2. Amazon blue front
> ...


hi as in must amazons they will only have one owner 
and must of the time it will be the lady of the house 
but they do make good pet birds 
if I did not have two cats I would go for the blue fronted


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

dps51 said:


> hi as in must amazons they will only have one owner
> and must of the time it will be the lady of the house
> but they do make good pet birds
> if I did not have two cats I would go for the blue fronted


Interesting. My friends have a female Amazon and it really does not like ladies. Our Senegal (male) much prefers men, but our late African Grey (male?) really bonded with me (female), but liked everyone as long as they weren't wearing red. I do find that they copy things that I say and understood that was because of the higher pitched voice.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Our Senegal is not tame and a right little biter and screams at the top of his voice. Wouldn't recommend one. I have an African grey who is bonded to me. Greys especially seem to bond with the opposite sex to themselves. They are very intelligent and very good mimics.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I would really love one (once I am retired) or a pair (if I am still working) of the miniature macaws such as Illiger or Severe Macaws.


----------

